# Larry Hughes Picture/Video Thread



## remy23

Hughes has played for several teams in his young career and made various highlights along the way. Hopefully he stays healthy and plays the same for Cleveland, making life better for the Wine and Gold.

*Larry Hughes - Highlights*


----------



## CavsNews

I hope so too. So far I like what I have seen done to the team. Can't wait to the season to start :cheers:


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

I liked the highlights. He seems to be a defender and scorer, I just hope he can shoot a little better.


----------



## Pioneer10

2004-2005
PER SG ratings
Allen 23.6
Hughes 22.7
Redd 19.4
Johnson 13.8

Hughes will surprise a lot of people next year with his play. I was surprised when I looked it up how well his PER rating stack up to the rest of the availabe SG's out there.


----------



## Pioneer10

> A major challenge for General Manager Danny Ferry over the summer was signing a free agent to complement LeBron James. Not only did he need another star to mesh with a budding superstar in James, but that same player had to possess the ability to accept his role as a supporting actor.
> 
> One of the keys to winning a championship in this league is having a viable one-two punch. The most re cent was Kobe Bryant and Shaquille O'Neal. That did not last be cause Bryant could not accept his role under O'Neal. The best example was Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen, and Pippen not only gladly accepted his role, but he thrived in working in Jordan's shadow.
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas said many players learn to put their ego aside when it comes to playing with a superstar because of the ultimate goal.
> 
> "Winning is the most important thing, and when you have an unbelievable talent like LeBron, you're not going to have too many guys like that on your team," Ilgauskas said as training camp opened for the Cavs on Tuesday. "To play a complementary role is not only a good opportunity but a great honor to come here and help [James] out. If the team wins and wins big, there's going to be enough glory to go around for everyone."
> 
> Guard Larry Hughes said he understands his role this season, and he plans to fit right in.
> 
> "It has to be more than one person to help get the job done," said Hughes, who signed a five-year, $70 million free-agent deal with the Cavaliers over the summer. "LeBron has proven to be a guy who can get the job done, and he needs someone else to help him."
> 
> Hughes will provide James and the Cavaliers with major assistance.
> 
> Hughes is coming off his best pro season. He averaged a career-high 22 points, 6.3 rebounds and 4.7 assists for the Washington Wizards. Hughes also led the league in steals per game (2.89).
> 
> James is certainly pleased to have Hughes as a teammate.
> 
> "I love his game," James said. "I like his ability to break down defenses and create his own shot. He takes pride in playing defense, and these days, when you have a guy who takes pride in playing defense, it's a great compliment."


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1128504728228500.xml&coll=2


----------



## futuristxen

I love Z's perspective on things. I will be sad if the Cavs can't do some serious winning before he retires. He deserves a trip to the Finals before he goes out.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 10/06/2005 | Hughes a calming influence*












> *Hughes a calming influence*
> 
> Early days in Cavs' camp show his easy-going nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Larry Hughes, who received a five-year, $60 million contract from the Cavaliers, is expected to blend in well with the team and superstar LeBron James. Hughes has experience playing with All-Stars.*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sports writer
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The expression seems emotionless and constant, somewhere between blank and steely.
> 
> Larry Hughes wears it just about at all times, whether he's in the midst of a gassing wind sprint, a tedious drill or accepting congratulations for a highlight-making move to the basket. He might come to the Cavaliers billed as an all-around star in the making, but you'd never know it by his outward appearance.
> 
> Last season, Hughes put together a career year playing between two All-Stars, Washington Wizards teammates Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison. With the Cavs, he'll be starting with two more, LeBron James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas. That's not the recipe for a player who craves attention or, at all times, the basketball.
> 
> The Cavs gave Hughes a five-year, $60 million deal in part because they believe his even-keeled and disarming temperament, which he's already displaying early in training camp, would fit in with their other stars.
> 
> His willingness to blend into the program actually drove up his value in Cavs general manager Danny Ferry's eyes. Even with high-profile players like Ray Allen and Michael Redd on the market, Ferry made Hughes his No. 1 free-agent target.
> 
> “I think if you looked at Gilbert and Jamison and I, we all had different talents and I think it is the same with the guys we have here,'' Hughes said after morning practice Wednesday. “I don't need the limelight; I don't need the fame or all the interviews. For the most part I'm a laid-back, easy-going guy. I'm from the Midwest; that's how a lot of us are.''
> 
> He wasn't easy-going on the court last season, averaging 22 points, 6.3 rebounds, 4.7 assists and a league-best 2.9 steals. The Wizards had their chemistry problems last season -- former center Kwame Brown and Arenas are still throwing jabs at each other via the media -- but Hughes coexisted peacefully. Occasionally, he was chided for taking too many jump shots, but his ability to be a solid teammate had fans in Washington dreaming big with their trio.
> 
> Never was it proven more the last time the Cavs saw him in a key game in April. The Cavs were at the MCI Center in Washington facing Hughes' Wizards and badly needing a win to make the playoffs.
> 
> James played like it, scoring 38 points in trying to will his team to a win. But the Wizards escaped, largely because James' intensity was matched by Hughes, who scored 31 points with six rebounds and five steals. After the game, James told Hughes he wanted him to come play with him, because he thought the two would make a great team.
> 
> It took some well-documented twists and turns in July, but James got his wish. He's demonstrated for years that he's willing to pass the ball, and Hughes has a track record of letting the game come to him. The plans are best laid.
> 
> “Having Larry here takes some of the pressure off me,'' James said. “When I was in high school I had a lot of weapons around me; I feel like that again.''
> 
> About the only thing, it seems, that riles Hughes is the suggestion that last season was a fluke, a player gunning for stats in his contract year. His stats might be a little different this season -- the Cavs have seven players on the roster who averaged more than 10 points last season with various teams, a hint the scoring will be more evenly distributed from James on down -- but he's taking those whispers personally.
> 
> “If people think I'm going to play any different because I've got a contract, they're wrong,'' Hughes said. “I'm 26; this isn't my last contract. I feel like I'm just starting to come into my prime.''
> 
> *Scrimmage set*
> 
> The Cavs will hold an intrasquad scrimmage at 7 tonight at Rhodes Arena at the University of Akron. All tickets for the event, which were free, have been distributed, but a fan festival will be held at the arena, and it is free and open to the public starting at 5 p.m.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Beacon Journal | 10/06/2005 | Hughes a calming influence*

Brown is probably going to implement some form of full court pressure, and if there is an SG in the league that can pressure full court, Hughes is certainly one of them. It'll be fun to see what Snow and Hughes can do together when they close games for the Cavs in the playoffs.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 10/09/2005 | Eye-opening opener for Hughes*











> *Eye-opening opener for Hughes*
> 
> First game in Cavaliers uniform for free-agent guard is against former team
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sports writer
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* When Larry Hughes signed with the Cavaliers he knew at some point that he was going to have to face a potentially unpleasant return to Washington.
> 
> He just didn't know it would be in his first game.
> 
> When Hughes first glanced at the Cavs preseason schedule he was taken back, learning the opener was not only against his former Wizards teammates but also at the MCI Center. That's where the Cavs play tonight, the first of four preseason games this week.
> 
> "I couldn't believe this was going to be my first game," Hughes said. "I can't believe this has happened too many times, where a guy has to go back this quick."
> 
> It won't be a sellout, being a weeknight preseason affair, but Hughes expects to get some grief from the crowd. Former teammate Gilbert Arenas said he'll encourage the fans just for the fun of it.
> 
> "When the schedule first came out, I thought it was kind of funny,'' Arenas said. "It's more of a fan game because me, LeBron, Larry and Antawn (Jamison), I don't know that we're going to play that much. So it's more of a chance for the fans to boo Larry because he's back, and it gives Larry a chance to show us how he's doing before the season gets started."
> 
> Hughes signed a five-year $60 million deal with the Cavs in August after he thought that the Wizards lowballed him with a six-year $54 million offer. Even when Washington retorted with a six-year offer worth $72 million, he decided to come to Cleveland.
> 
> The Wizards reacted by trading for Caron Bulter and signing Antonio Daniels to replace him, but his departure has been a rather frequent topic of conversation.
> 
> "There's no hard feelings. I'm thankful for what they did for me," said Hughes, who averaged 22 points and led the NBA in steals last season.
> 
> "I was a guy that didn't talk about contract issues all year. I just wanted to show with my play. It wasn't in their plans. I'm fine with it. I don't think they envisioned me doing the same thing I did last year this year. I don't think anybody will say that, but I put two and two together. If they expected me to do that, they would've paid me like an All-Star, so they didn't seem like they expected it."
> 
> Some of the Wizards have gotten tired of hearing about it, especially considering the bulk of the team that advanced to the second round of the playoffs is back.
> 
> "I think it's a slap in the face for people to suggest that we're not going to be a good team because Larry's gone," Jamison said. "We didn't make the playoffs last season because of one player."
> 
> Pile it together and tonight's game might have a little more edge than normal preseason games, even if the top players only play a few minutes.
> 
> "I think they know I had to handle my business," Hughes said. "I'm sure some fans will be disappointed that I left and may show it in an negative way."
> 
> *Snow to start*
> 
> Coach Mike Brown said not to read into it, but he will start Eric Snow at point guard tonight against the Wizards. Snow and Damon Jones are competing for the starting job. and it seems Snow might have a slight edge a week into training camp. Drew Gooden, who is drawing rave reviews for his effort in practices, thus far, will start at power forward.
> 
> Brown said he might alter his starting lineup for Tuesday's game in Pittsburgh against the Boston Celtics. With another back-to-back Friday at home against the Philadelphia 76ers and Saturday in Milwaukee against the Bucks, the starters might not see extended minutes.
> 
> "The preseason is a month long because it allows teams to get reps," Brown said. "We need reps. We're not good offensively, we're not good defensively, we don't know it yet."
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> The Cavs will take all 19 players on the road trip, but Ira Newble (foot) and Jahidi White (quad) likely won't play.... Kelenna Azubuike continues to be impressive in practice, especially at the offensive end.... The Cavs opened a scrimmage to the media Sunday for the first time, and it revealed Brown's intense coaching style. He's as active as any player, running up and down the floor, often stopping play and getting in and personally demonstrating corrections.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers: Larry Hughes Player Mailbox*











> October 31, 2005
> *Larry Hughes Player Mailbox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*When Danny Ferry took over as Cavaliers GM, he had a chance to reshape the Cavaliers roster and the first free agent that the Wine and Gold sought (and found) was explosive combo guard Larry Hughes. Last year's steals leader -- and a member of the All-Defensive Team -- has fit the club like a glove and now brings his high-octane offense and dogged defense to Cleveland.
> 
> We offered fans a chance to write in to our Player Mailbox and ask Larry Hughes whatever was on your mind. The former Billiken answered questions about the NBA dress code, what's on his iPod and being a former Billiken. Enjoy!*_
> 
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Morten
> *City:* Copenhagen
> *State:* Denmark
> *Comments:* Hey, Larry. What was the best advice you have ever recieved from a player?
> *Larry Hughes:* The best advice I’ve ever gotten from another player was to take care of your body. That was real big, especially when I was younger. To take care of your body; give it fuel and energy. I got that from Rick Mahorn.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Louis
> *City:* Cleveland
> *State:* Ohio
> *Comments:* Who is you tattoo artist?
> *Hughes:* My tattoo shop is “Iron Age.” I deal with a couple different guys. I know all the guys in the shop; so I’ll shout out for Iron Age.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Frank
> *City:* Youngstown
> *State:* Ohio
> *Comments:* How often did you and A.I. (Allen Iverson) play one-on-one and who got the best of it?
> *Hughes:* We played a couple times. We were usually on the same team and I was usually the sub coming in. We messed around a little bit, but we never actually went with points, so there’s nothing officially on the books.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* John
> *State:* Florida
> *Comments:* What do you think about the NBA dress code?
> *Hughes:* I don’t really agree with it. I still say, it’s not what you wear, it’s how you conduct yourself. I’m really sticking to that, because I really believe that. I don’t think any person in the sports field should be mandated on how you come to work. Because we have to wear uniforms when we come to work. I don’t want to be too dramatic with it, but I’m the type that I really like to wear what I feel. If I feel like sweats, I’ll wear sweats. If I feel like wearing a suit, I’ll wear a suit.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Cody
> *City:* Clinton
> *State:* Ohio
> *Comments:* Who is your favorite legendary NBA player?
> *Hughes:* My favorite NBA player is Michael Jordan. Just because he was the first guy that I started watching. I started playing basketball at 12-13 years old and he was real hot at that time. So he was the guy that I really focused on.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Andrew
> *City:* Stow
> *State:* Ohio
> *Comments:* I hope you know Cleveland is excited to have you here, this could be our year! Do have a nickname you like to go by?
> *Hughes:* “Boogie.” I go by Boogie. “Smooth” was given to me in high school by my high school coach, but all my friends and most people call me “Boogie.” It just stuck with me – L-Boogie got shortened to Boogie – and I’ve basically been going by that for the last seven, eight years now. That’s what I go by. I need to get the PA announcer to change it from “Smooth” to “Boogie.”
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* C-Fraz
> *City:* St. Louis
> *State:* Missouri
> *Comments:* Why are you wearing the #32 this season?
> *Hughes:* Well, No. 20 was taken. And my number is 20. The league has a rule that you need written by February of the previous year – and obviously I wasn’t even a member of the team – so there was no way I could get my number. And I wanted to keep my number as double-digits, and I just liked the way it looked, so I just went with it.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* DMill
> *City:* Lawndale
> *State:* California
> *Comments:* Hey Larry ... I traded for you and gave up Jamaal Crawford on my fantasy league team. Do you think that is a good trade for me?
> *Hughes:* I definitely do. In fantasy league you get points for rebounds and points for the all-around game, and I feel like I have the all-around game. I’m able to do a little bit of everything.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Rick
> *City:* Conneaut
> *State:* Ohio
> *Comments:* What other schools were you considering before you committed to attending St. Louis? Not too many players make it to the Association as a Billiken. Glad to have you here!
> *Hughes:* Well, St. Louis is my hometown. So they were right up there with Kansas, Syracuse and Illinois. Those were the choices that I narrowed it down to. I actually went and visited Syracuse. Didn’t visit Kansas but I did visit Illinois. I made a couple trips, but overall my top choices were St. Louis and Syracuse.
> __________________________________________
> *First Name:* Erik
> *City:* Rockford
> *State:* Michigan
> *Comments:* I would just like to say that I think you are a FANTASTIC addition to this club. Also, I was wondering if you had an iPod, and what you have on it?
> *Hughes:* My little brother actually programs my iPod. And he’s got all this jumpin’ up, get crunk music, which is OK sometimes. But I like some young Jay-Z. He doesn’t have any mellow music for me. You know, I like Jaheim. I like Babyface. I like that music, but he hasn’t loaded that in there for me. It’s not kids’ stuff; but it’s just so loud. I think I may have to re-program it.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers: Larry Hughes Player Mailbox*



> *CLEVELAND - *Larry Hughes' wallet got fat in the offseason. His ego reported to training camp without a trace of swelling.
> 
> It's one of the things Cavaliers fans will learn to appreciate about their new shooting guard.
> 
> A pro athlete's sense of self importance tends to inflate as the dollar sign in his paycheck grows further apart from the decimal point. Not with Hughes.
> 
> His ample skills, even temperament and unassuming nature make him the perfect complement to LeBron James and the Cavaliers' drive to reach the playoffs and beyond.
> 
> Hughes got his money -- $60 million-plus for the next five seasons -- let the others have the credit.
> 
> ``My goal is to be assertive, but to make my teammates' jobs easier by passing the ball, getting rebounds and steals,'' Hughes said.
> 
> He did all of the above a season ago for the Washington Wizards and still found time to average 22 points as the third option behind Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison.
> 
> It's because Hughes gets it. He is the Morgan Freeman of the NBA, someone who understands they still award Oscars to best supporting actors. He revived the role in his Cavs debut, a 109-87 victory over the Oklahoma City/New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday night.
> 
> He made just two out of nine field-goal attempts while nursing a sprained finger, but also contributed 10 points, six assists, two steals and three rebounds. Coach Mike Brown praised the all-around effort of a 26-year-old player who knows what it takes to win in the league.
> 
> A member of the NBA All-Defensive First Team a season ago, Hughes helped the Wizards reach the postseason's second round for the first time in 23 years.
> 
> The Cavs acquired three significant free agents -- Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones are the others -- but it's the signing of Hughes that has the biggest long-term impact. His versatility and athleticism, coupled with the All-NBA talents of James, give the Cavs a dynamic tandem.
> 
> ``Larry is going to do a lot for that franchise,'' former teammate and Philadelphia 76ers star Allen Iverson said. ``He will take a lot of the pressure off LeBron. I see a great future there.''


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/13078908.htm


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 11/10/2005 | Cavs' Hughes following*











> *Cavs’ Hughes following*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* the rules on uniforms.
> 
> Larry Hughes was the most outspoken Cavaliers critic about the new off-court dress code, but he has followed it. He has been a choir boy on the court, too.
> 
> The NBA this week warned about 10 teams that the players were out of on-court dress code, primarily for having shorts that go past the knee. The Cavs, and Hughes directly, were not one of them.
> 
> Hughes was a frequent violator of that rule last season with the Washington Wizards, when he and teammates Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison stylishly wore their shorts long. They were warned several times.
> 
> With the Cavs, Hughes has been following all the rules, wearing shorter shorts and even rolling them up from the top.
> 
> “These are a little too short on me. I'm thinking about getting some longer ones, but I haven't,'' Hughes said. “It is more about just being comfortable; these shorts are a little different. But they can have (the on-court) dress code and enforce it to the fullest. I just wish they'd forget about the other one.''
> 
> *JACKSON TAKES OVER -* Cavs coach Mike Brown said before Wednesday's game that Luke Jackson had pulled ahead of Sasha Pavlovic at backup swingman. Pavlovic started in that role, but Jackson has taken over the past three games. Brown said the decision was based on defense.
> 
> “Luke is ahead as of now,'' Brown said. “Both of those guys can put the ball in the hole. I want to make sure they defend the right way, and right now, Luke is doing a nice job.''
> 
> Team insiders said Brown was upset that Pavlovic didn't always follow the defensive game plan against the New Orleans Hornets or San Antonio Spurs. Jackson then got his chance and has satisfied the coach.
> 
> *GIANT JAMES -* Wednesday was LeBron James bobblehead night, but they weren't the most noticeable James promotional item on display. Across the street from Quicken Loans Arena on a vacant side of the Terminal Tower building, Nike has posted a 120-by-200 foot ad featuring James.
> 
> It features a black and white photo of James going up for a dunk along with the tagline: “We are all just witnesses.'' And, of course, a swoosh.
> 
> With James' new shoe, the Zoom LeBron III, due in stores Nov. 17, Nike is unveiling an ad campaign. There have been ads in magazines for several weeks, and TV spots will start soon.
> 
> *RAY’S WAY -* Seattle SuperSonics star guard Ray Allen signed an $85 million contract extension and is second in the NBA in scoring, but he's not taking it easy. On the second night of a back-to-back, he was out on the court taking extra shots three hours before tipoff. The Cavs had brief contract talks with Allen last summer, but he never seriously considered leaving the Sonics.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 11/10/2005 | Cavs' Hughes following*



> I'm not sure how closely many of you watched it because the Browns were on at the same time, but the Cavs win over Orlando really showcased some things about this team.
> 
> As I touched on in the article linked above, the most impressive thing about the win was LeBron James didn't have to do it all. In fact, not only didn't he touch the ball on Donyell Marshall's 3-pointer to tie the game at the end of regulation, he didn't touch the ball on the Cavs first five possessions in overtime. The Cavs scored on all six of those possessions, which won them the game.
> 
> Rather, it was Larry Hughes who ran things. In overtime, Eric Snow brought the ball down, he'd pitch it to Hughes on the left wing, who ran the exact same play over and over while LeBron stood in the corner. Last year this team couldn't seem to score a point in clutch time unless LeBron did it, and often he couldn't.
> 
> Donyell has been getting a lot of attention and rightfully so in the early going, but I've been telling people that Hughes has been way better than his stats. He had 22 points, nine rebounds, seven assists and four steals in Orlando, his best statistical night of the year. But his role was equally important last week in the blowout over the Grizzlies. When LeBron went to the bench in that game with foul trouble in the second quarter, Hughes basically took over the game.
> 
> I don't get to hear the call-in shows when I'm on the road, but I really haven't heard a lot of credit being given to Hughes by the fans thus far and that's an injustice I'm trying to fix. I don't care what the stats say, he's playing like an All-Star right now.


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry is the man, I love his all around game. Even when his shot is off, he does so much else on the court. Perfect complement to Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10

> The Larry Hughes Show was not prime-time material during the first few games of the season. There was the night he scored 21 points against the Memphis Grizzlies, but he did not have any assists. He began the season with six assists in the opener against the Hornets, but he was lucky to get three rebounds.
> 
> Hughes has played well in his last two games. During that span, Hughes is averaging 22 points, 7.5 assists, 6.5 rebounds and 2.5 steals. It's similar to his average of 22 points, 6.3 rebounds, 4.7 assists and 2.89 steals per game last season with Washington.
> 
> <script language="JavaScript"><!-- if (parseFloat(navigator.appVersion) == 0) { document.write('<IFRAME WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=60 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 HSPACE=0 VSPACE=0 FRAMEBORDER=0 SCROLLING=no BORDERCOLOR=\\"#000000\\" SRC="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/{$category_letter}/{$category_whole}/@StoryAd"></IFRAME>'); } --></script> <noscript> [url="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_nx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd?x"]http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_nx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd?x[/url] </noscript> He is a well-rounded player, which is why the Cavaliers signed him as a free-agent last summer. One of the most versatile players in the league, Hughes has never been about loading up on points.
> "That's why we went after him," said Cavs coach Mike Brown. "We truly believe he was a guy that will have stats in all of the categories. One of the main things that made him stand out from the [other free agent] two-guards were some of those numbers like rebounding and assists. We felt he could do a little bit of everything well. I don't know if he'll get it every night but he's capable."
> 
> Hughes will certainly try.
> 
> "[Versatility] is what I bring to the table," said Hughes, who had 22 points, eight assists and four rebounds in Tuesday's victory against his former team. "The fun thing is doing different things on the court. I don't want to specialize in one thing. I want to rebound the ball, pass it off, shoot well and play defense. That's a fun way to play basketball. That's how you gain the respect of your teammates, coaching staff and the fans. Everyone respects a guy who can go out and do different things on the court."
> 
> The acquisition of Hughes gave the Cavs a solid defender and a great complement to LeBron James. Hughes is similar to James in his ability to penetrate and find the open man. But Hughes is different because he's a better defender. James is enjoying the new partnership.
> 
> "If he didn't hurt his thumb, he would've been an All Star last year," James said. "Larry's doing everything we want him to do and he's still getting better and more comfortable with the offense. This is just the beginning for Larry Hughes right now."


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/113230990833860.xml&coll=2


----------



## remy23

*Larry Hughes quickie*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Hughes returns*
> 
> Cavs guard Larry Hughes missed practice and the team's flight to Chicago on Wednesday to be at his brother's side in a St. Louis hospital. His brother, Justin, had a heart transplant 10 years ago and continues to battle complications. Larry Hughes flew to Chicago late Wednesday and was in the starting lineup against the Bulls.
> 
> Justin, 20, has been in the hospital fighting complications before, but Hughes never has had to leave to be with him before.
> 
> “They usually try to downplay it so I don't come home, but I had a feeling I needed to be home, and it was the right decision,'' Hughes said. “They're treating him. It will probably be a couple months before they can get it right. Every family has something they deal with; this is our challenge.''


----------



## remy23

*Hughes see ill brother, returns*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Hughes sees ill brother, returns*
> 
> Friday, December 23, 2005
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Chicago -* Larry Hughes joined the Cavaliers on Thursday after missing practice on Wednesday. Hughes went home to St. Louis to spend time with his brother Justin, who is hospitalized. Justin, 20, had a heart transplant almost nine years ago.
> 
> "His heart is rejecting, which isn't good, but not as bad as it has been in past times," Hughes said. "They're running tests and he's doing better. They're treating him it'll probably be a couple of months before they get [his heart] where they want it."
> 
> Hughes joined the Cavs during shootaround on Thursday morning and played against the Chicago Bulls on Thursday night. Hughes hadn't been sure if he was going to make it to Chicago.
> 
> "He was really happy to see me," Hughes said about Justin. "He wanted me to leave and play, and that's why I'm here."
> 
> From time to time throughout Hughes' career, his brother has had some complications, but this is the first time Hughes had to leave during the season.
> 
> "My family didn't want me to come this time, but I had to," Hughes said. "[My family] will usually try to downplay [Justin's condition], but I have to be there. I just had a feeling I had to be home. It was the right decision because my mom was feeling down. When I got there, she pepped up a little."
> 
> Hughes' teammates were thinking about him.
> 
> "We're going to give him all of the support that he needs," LeBron James said.
> 
> "We're all behind him, and we let him know that he can take as much time off as he needs because family is more important then this game of basketball. We're happy that he's here. . . . We're going to be behind him and pray for his family."


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 12/25/2005 | Cavs haven't seen best from Hughes*











> _Windhorst on the Cavaliers_
> *Cavs haven’t seen best of Hughes*
> 
> *His numbers are down from last season, but he's still trying to find his niche with his new team*
> 
> _By Brian Windhorst_
> 
> Basketball games generate reams of mathematical statistics, yet they are often highly subjective.
> 
> Looking at Larry Hughes' complex numbers, for example, the computer suggests the Cavaliers would be better off if he were benched.
> 
> Hughes strangely has the worst plus/minus rating of all the players in the Cavs' rotation.
> 
> In fact, over a 48-minute average, the Cavs outscore the opposition by about 17 points when Hughes is on the bench.
> 
> When Hughes is on the floor, which is a majority of the time because he averages 37 minutes a night, the Cavs and their opponents are about even.
> 
> These numbers are the result of some anomalies, like Thursday night when Hughes sat out the fourth quarter when the Cavs outscored the Chicago Bulls by 16 points. But the numbers speak to the fact the Cavs still haven't seen the best of Hughes yet.
> 
> Hughes admits he's still adjusting and not playing near his best ball after signing that large $60 million deal in the offseason.
> 
> He's been bothered by a sore right Achilles tendon, which he's played through, and more recently by the health of his younger brother, who is in a hospital in St. Louis with heart problems.
> 
> His averages -- about 16 points, four rebounds and four assists on 39 percent shooting -- are all down from his career-highs a year ago.
> 
> His defense at times has been fierce and at times ineffective.
> 
> He's also sometimes forgotten in the offense, going handfuls of possessions without touching the ball as Zydrunas Ilgauskas and LeBron James dominate it.
> 
> Last season, Hughes thrived playing with two other offensive powers, Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison, because they knew how to use him in the Princeton offense.
> 
> Then he really made an impact at the defensive end, leading the NBA in steals.
> 
> The Cavs run a very different offense, and coach Mike Brown discourages trying for steals if it means giving up position.
> 
> Hughes' attitude and defensive talent surely fit in with the need to get a running mate for James who can guard the other team's best wing to take pressure off him. But the Cavs are still trying to figure out how to use Hughes best, and he's still trying to figure where he fits in.
> 
> *MORE IN URL*


----------



## remy23

*Ferry: Hughes wasn't risky signing*











> *Ferry: Hughes wasn’t risky signing*
> 
> Friday, January 06, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Danny Ferry will not second-guess signing oft-injured Larry Hughes to a five-year, $60 million contract in August.
> 
> Hughes, who missed 97 of a possible 410 games with various injuries in five previous seasons, is out six to eight weeks with a fracture of the right middle finger. Surgery to repair the fracture is scheduled for today at the Cleveland Clinic.
> 
> "We looked at his injury history," Ferry, the Cavaliers' general manager, said. "It's not like there was one recurring injury.
> 
> "He plays the game hard and is fearless. He will get injured at times."
> 
> Hughes is a slight 6-5, 184-pounder who does not hesitate at taking the ball inside among defenders who are 6 inches taller and 70 pounds heavier. "He is a very tough guy," Ferry said.
> 
> In four of five previous seasons, Hughes missed 15 or more games. He missed 20 last season with a fractured right thumb, 19 in 2003-04 with a broken left wrist.
> 
> How tough is Hughes?
> 
> "He wanted to play the rest of this season with a broken finger," Ferry said. "The doctors said no, that they wanted this taken care of."
> 
> Telling a player to tone it down to avoid injury is out of the question. In the early 1990s, Cavaliers All-Star point guard Mark Price played on the edge of recklessness and was often injured. "I wouldn't be the same player if I played any other way," he said.
> 
> Cavaliers coach Mike Brown said Hughes' history of injuries was discussed before offering a contract. "We felt his injuries were freaky in nature," Brown said.
> 
> "It's not like he had a lingering knee injury."
> 
> Hughes departs as the team's second-leading scorer, averaging 16.2 points. "He also guards the opposing team's best perimeter player," LeBron James said. "He helps us get easy baskets.
> 
> "He's a big part of this team and will be missed."


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Ferry: Hughes wasn't risky signing*

Hughes undergoes Finger Surgery at the Clinic:



> High-scoring Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes underwent surgery Friday at the Cleveland Clinic to repair his broken right middle finger. <!--------------------------START PLAYER CARD------------------>
> 
> <table class="tableheadFixWidth" align="right" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="200"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="2" class="whitelink"> Larry Hughes</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting Guard
> Cleveland Cavaliers
> 
> Profile</td> </tr><tr class="evenrow"> <td align="center"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="190"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="6" align="center">2006 SEASON STATISTICS</td></tr> <tr align="right"> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">GM</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">PPG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">RPG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">APG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">FG%</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">FT%</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#bcbcb4"> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">28</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">16.2</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">4.2</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">3.9</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">41.240</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">76.875</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!---------------------INLINE MINI-PLAYER CARD ENDS HERE--------------------> The oft-injured Hughes is expected to miss eight weeks.
> 
> Hughes, 26, is the team's second-leading scorer, averaging 16.2 points and 3.9 assists. He started the first 28 games for the Cavaliers before sitting out Wednesday night at Milwaukee. The Cavaliers are 1-1 in his absence.
> 
> The Cavaliers knew that Hughes had a history of injuries when they signed him to a five-year, $60 million contract in the offseason.
> 
> Hughes hasn't played a complete season since 1999-2000 and has missed 97 games over the last five seasons with a list of injuries, including a broken right thumb, broken left wrist, bruised left knee, sprained right ankle and strained right shoulder.
> 
> Cavaliers general manager Danny Ferry said Hughes is a tough competitor who plays the game fearlessly and will get injured at times.
> 
> *"He wanted to play the rest of this season with a broken finger," Ferry said. "The doctors said no, that they wanted this taken care of."*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2282945


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/07/2006 | Hughes hole for Cavaliers*












> *Hughes hole for Cavaliers*
> 
> *Adjustments being made due to life without guard*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* There's a nearly unanimous agreement the Cavaliers are facing an adjustment period to learn to play without Larry Hughes, who underwent successful surgery to repair a fracture in his right middle finger Friday.
> 
> Just how long it will take and how successful it will be is the pressing issue.
> 
> Wednesday, the Cavs scored an impressive win minus Hughes in Milwaukee. Thursday, they swallowed a disappointing defeat against the Houston Rockets on their home floor. A medium, but not exactly a happy one.
> 
> Without Hughes' offense, the Cavs have failed to meet their scoring average the past two games. Without Hughes' defensive leadership, stars Michael Redd and Tracy McGrady have beaten their personal scoring averages against the Cavs in the past two games. Redd gets another shot tonight, as the Cavs host the Bucks at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> Too small a sampling to draw conclusions, perhaps, but it is no doubt an issue the Cavs and their coaching staff are going to work to address.
> 
> “There's going to be an adjustment time, and it is going to take an adjustment from different people,'' Cavs captain and guard Eric Snow said. “A lot of guys are going to just have to do a little more. You can't just look for one guy to step in there; it is going to be by committee.''
> 
> Just ask any government how efficiently committees operate.
> 
> Damon Jones is drawing the starts in Hughes' absence, but the streaky shooter is running cold now. After catching fire and scoring 15 points in Chicago last month, he's just 5-of-25 on 3-pointers in his past six games. He's also averaged just 1.5 assists in that span.
> 
> Ira Newble has tried to fill in for Hughes defensively, but it seems he's struggling again with a sore foot. It's not mentioned on the team's injury report, but Newble again is dealing with foot pain that is limiting him. He missed all of the preseason and the first 22 games of the regular season with plantar fascitis.
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown has been reluctant to use Luke Jackson, playing him a total of seven minutes in the past seven games.
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic was activated for the first time in a month Thursday after suffering a sprained left ankle, but didn't play.
> 
> Mike Wilks has picked up a bunch of Hughes' minutes, playing the point when the starters go to the bench and has performed well. But he's not an offensive threat and is too small to defend scoring shooting guards like Hughes does.
> 
> “We miss Larry; he's a big part of this team,'' said Wilks, whose contract became guaranteed for the rest of the season on Thursday. “It's an opportunity for me. I just need to fill any role this team needs me to fill.''
> 
> Whether that cast can collectively make up for Hughes will be a talking point for the next several weeks. If not, Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry might be forced into a move, which he's been thinking about.
> 
> “We're going to look at all our options. We're always evaluating the team and what we can do to get better,'' Ferry said.
> 
> “If there's a trade that makes sense for us long-term, we'll look at it.''


----------



## remy23

*Hughes' healing finger set for a checkup*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Hughes’ healing finger set for a sheckup*
> 
> Monday, February 06, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Cavaliers starting shooting guard Larry Hughes says he's progressing well in his rehabilitation from surgery to repair a broken right middle finger. The surgery was performed one month ago today.
> 
> At the time of the surgery, the Cavaliers said Hughes would be sidelined six to eight weeks.
> 
> A scheduled checkup at the Cleveland Clinic on Tuesday will shed additional light on Hughes' return.
> 
> "I'm due for more X-rays and another CAT scan [on Tuesday]," Hughes said. "Hopefully, I will find out if I can do more with the hand."
> 
> Hughes was averaging 16.2 points, 4.2 rebounds, 3.8 assists and the Cavaliers were 18-10 when he went down. They are 9-9 with him on the sidelines. "It is tough sitting and watching," he said, "but I am doing what I can to help guys out.
> 
> "There is always a positive to come out of a negative, and I think the fact that this is giving some guys the opportunity to get minutes will help in the long run."
> 
> Speaking of right middle fingers . . .
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who suffered a dislocated right middle finger in Thursday night's 101-73 thumping at Miami, played remarkably well in Saturday night's 100-95 loss to Philadelphia.
> 
> In 36 minutes, he was 8-of-15 from the field and 10-of-12 from the free-throw line for 26 points. He added a game-high 11 rebounds, three blocked shots and two assists.
> 
> Playing with his middle finger taped to his index finger probably contributed to matching a season-high six turnovers.
> 
> Ilgauskas is having a fine season (16 points, 7.4 rebounds, 1.8 blocked shots), but probably has no more than a 50-50 shot at making his third All-Star Game appearance as a reserve.
> 
> With the Pistons rolling along a league-leading 39-7 record and no one voted to the starting five, it figures the coaches will name three - perhaps four - to the seven-man reserve squad. Detroit's leading reserve candidates are guards Chauncey Billups and Richard Hamilton, center Ben Wallace and forward Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> Others who will be given serious reserve consideration are Orlando's Dwight Howard, Toronto's Chris Bosh and New Jersey's Vince Carter. The reserves will be announced Thursday.
> 
> "I don't worry about that sort of stuff," Ilgauskas said. "If I make it, fine. If not, I don't."
> 
> The 55th All-Star Game is on Feb. 19 in Houston.
> 
> *No action for Jackson:*
> 
> Guard/forward Luke Jackson's left wrist was examined Sunday at the Cleveland Clinic by head team physician Dr. Richard Parker. The test revealed a fracture of his left scaphoid (broken left wrist). The injury occurred during Saturday's loss. After surgery, he is projected to be out seven weeks.
> 
> *Finally:*
> 
> The Cavaliers did not practice on Sunday. Several players were scheduled to attend the Super Bowl in Detroit. . . . There is significance in 3-point shooting in Cavaliers' wins and losses. In 27 wins, they shot 36 percent (182-of-504) from behind the line; in 19 losses, they shot 30 percent (115-of-382).


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 02/11/2006 | Hughes' status uncertain*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Hughes' status uncertain*
> *Guard unsure of next step regarding injured finger. He could end up missing rest of season*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* As if he were holding a news conference, Larry Hughes' Cavaliers teammates surrounded him at his locker as soon as he arrived at the MCI Center on Friday looking for information.
> 
> Just back from his fourth doctor's consultation of this week, this one with specialist Dr. Thomas Graham in Maryland, Hughes just didn't have much. The bone in his right middle finger that he had surgically repaired in January isn't healing as expected. That is universally accepted; everything else is up in the air.
> 
> The Cavs and Hughes aren't sure what the next step is. He might need more surgery, a step that might wipe out the rest of his season. He might need a more complicated brace. He might just need more rest.
> 
> “I'm doing some more research, and I'll know in the next couple of days,'' Hughes said. “The healing process is not where I wanted it to be; the bone is not as strong as we need it to be to go out there without any risk.''
> 
> Hughes might see more specialists for more opinions. But it appears he'll be faced with several options where he may have to weigh coming back sooner with uncertainly or going through a longer, more exhaustive healing process that will cost more games.
> 
> “We're still gathering information and looking at all the options,'' Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry said. “We have to decide which paths there are and which path to take.''
> 
> The only thing that is clear is Hughes won't be back right after the All-Star break as he'd hoped and even the worst-case scenario after the January operation, early March, might be at stake, too.
> 
> “We've got to deal with it, there's nothing we can do about it,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “These guys know we need Larry to achieve some goals we've set for ourselves but these guys believe in themselves also.''
> 
> *Jackson under knife*
> 
> Cavs guard Luke Jackson had surgery to repair a fracture in his left wrist Thursday. Jackson suffered the break a week ago in a loss to the Philadelphia 76ers and delayed the operation slightly because he was suffering from a chest cold. The team estimates that Jackson will be out from 6-8 weeks, which will keep him out for nearly the rest of the regular season.
> 
> “I talked to him after the surgery,'' Brown said. “He sounded like he was in great spirits.''
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> Brown didn't rule out Ira Newble returning to practice before next week's All-Star break, but it might not be likely. He spent eight days in the hospital dealing with a staph infection, and it will take awhile before he can get his conditioning back.... Cavs assistant coach Hank Egan graduated from the U.S. Naval Academy in 1960, but he won't be going to see the new movie Annapolis. “Why would I see it?'' Egan said. “I lived the original.''... After playing 12 of the past 17 games on the road, the Cavs get eight of the next 12 at home starting tonight with the Golden State Warriors.... NBA Commissioner David Stern named the Wizards' Gilbert Arenas on Friday to replace the injured Jermaine O'Neal on the All-Star team, ending Zydrunas Ilgauskas' chances.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 02/11/2006 | Hughes' status uncertain*

he could miss the rest of the year? Big ouch


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Beacon Journal | 02/11/2006 | Hughes' status uncertain*

well, it should be expected. Afterall, it is cleveland sports


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 02/11/2006 | Hughes' status uncertain*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> well, it should be expected. Afterall, it is cleveland sports


 This really hurts. You can tell this team is a lot better then last year's but just a step below in consistency from being truly an elite team. Would love to see if a healthy Hughes would be enough to push into the level of the Pistons, Spurs, and Mavericks. But we might not find out this year


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 02/13/2006 | Hughes' absence disrupts offense*












> *Hughes’ absence disrupts offense*
> *Cavs become stagnant without slashing guard*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* For 50 games, the Cavaliers have really tried to make defense their mantra because a team that can't score, can't win.
> 
> That fundamental basketball truth cuts both ways, though.
> 
> Since losing Larry Hughes with a finger injury in early January, the Cavs have actually
> improved their defense as far as the numbers go. Still, they are just .500 in those 22 games compared with an 18-10 record before.
> 
> A big reason is the constant troubles the Cavs have when they've actually got the ball.
> In the past 22 games, the Cavs are averaging 93 points per game after averaging 102 before the Hughes injury.
> 
> They've averaged just 89 points in the past seven games, failing to score 100. Since losing Hughes, the Cavs have bested 100 just five times. They did it 18 times in the season's first 28 games.
> 
> Their shooting percentages are down along with their free-throw attempts and assists.
> 
> Their 3-point shot attempts are up.
> 
> These are all symptoms of a struggling offense. The dubious crown jewel in that run perhaps came Saturday in a 99-91 loss to the rickety Golden State Warriors when LeBron James only took two shots inside the 3-point arc in the second half and never reached the free-throw line.
> 
> “We just came down and tried to throw the ball into Zydrunas (Ilgauskas), but we didn't space the floor the right way or do anything prior to getting him the ball,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “We held the ball for a long time without cutting or trying to move the defense.''
> 
> The stagnant offense issue has been a growing thorn for weeks. Brown has been using James as the offensive point guard for huge periods of time during games, especially in the second half. This eliminates the option to post him up, as opposing scouts have been dutifully noting in their reports.
> 
> In that setup, it makes it very easy for teams to double-team James or force him away from the basket. Also Donyell Marshall, Damon Jones and Sasha Pavlovic have been playing a great deal together with James at the point, and all three are spot-up shooters who take position outside the 3-point line and wait.
> 
> Possession after possession, the opposition packs the lane to deny James' drives and to hassle Ilgauskas while simply allowing the Cavs to frequently settle for 3-pointers.
> 
> When Hughes was playing, he pressured the defense because of his ability to drive, shoot and pass, making it much tougher to shade the defense to James and Ilgauskas. He was also an option at point guard, taking pressure off James and freeing him to post up or run off of picks.
> 
> Brown is much more noted for defense than offense. Most of his sets are copied from his time with the San Antonio Spurs, whom the Cavs face tonight. The Spurs are built around a big man who can score (Tim Duncan), guards who can drive (Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker) and spot-up long-range shooters (Bruce Bowen, Robert Horry, Brent Barry, and now Michael Finley).
> 
> *Graham makes mark*
> 
> Rookie swingman Stephen Graham, midway through a 10-day contract, played well when foul trouble forced Brown to give him extended minutes on Saturday. He had four points, three rebounds, an assist and a steal in 12 minutes.
> 
> His energy was impressive especially compared with his teammates. Brown actually planned to sub for him at one point and then left him in.
> 
> With Luke Jackson injured and out for about seven weeks and Ira Newble's return uncertain, Graham likely earned no less than a second 10-day deal.
> 
> “I appreciate Coach letting me stay in there and get a feel for the game to see what I can do on offense and defense,'' Graham said. “My main goal is to show what I can do in this short period of time.''


----------



## remy23

*Catching Up with Larry Hughes*












> _Cavaliers Swingman Readies Himself for a Return_
> *Catching Up with Larry Hughes*
> 
> _With Thursday night’s win, the Cavaliers have gone 14-16 without the crown jewel of this season’s off-season acquisitions, Larry Hughes. But the Wine and Gold is eagerly awaiting the return of the explosive and versatile two-guard. Hughes was off to a solid start before shutting down his season on January 4 to have surgery on his right long finger.
> After a second surgery, the eight-year veteran is expected to make an April return to the Cavaliers, hopefully before the playoffs begin or as Cleveland prepares for the postseason.
> 
> Cavs.com sat down for a minute with the sinewy swingman to get a progress report on how his finger – and state of mind – are holding up as the season winds down._
> 
> *______________________*
> 
> *How tough is it watching the team, especially through their recent struggles?*
> *Hughes:* It’s definitely a lot easier watching the team win. But it’s hard to sit out when we’re losing and when we’re struggling. I’m seeing a lot of things that I could help with, but words aren’t enough. You have to go out there and do it, so it’s tough when we lose.
> 
> *How is your finger feeling right now?*
> *Hughes:* It’s feeling good. I’m on schedule with the rehab process and letting it heal up. It’s a tough situation and something that I have to go through. There’s no way around it. Especially, playing the waiting game.
> 
> *What's your personal timetable for a return?*
> *Hughes:* At this point, being two days out of my cast, I definitely feel like I’ll work hard in the rehab process to get back as soon as I can. So I’m definitely hoping to get back before the playoffs. I don’t want to just jump in there and not do anything for two or three months with my right hand, that’s a tough situation.
> 
> I’m preparing myself now – the mental part of the game – watching it and doing a lot of things left-handed. But I definitely want to get back to action before the regular season is up.
> 
> *How long will it take you to get back into game-shape when you come back?*
> *Hughes:* Not long. Especially how the schedule is at the end of the year, where you’re basically playing a game every other night and there’s really no time to sit around. I get ready pretty quickly, so I’ll be ready.
> 
> *Could you have gone the rest of the season without the surgery or was it something that needed to be done when it was?*
> *Hughes:* I needed it. But had it been a month left in the season, there’s a possibility I could have waited. But the part of the season that we were in, looking on the bright side of being out four to six weeks, it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> It just didn’t work out the way we planned. But I definitely needed it done, because I was a shell of what I should have been if I had a healthy hand.
> 
> *How has your state of mind been while you've been out?*
> *Hughes:* It’s tough, but what gets me through it is having my family and having my kids around. If I didn’t have that, I would probably struggle. But I still have fatherly chores and day-to-day things to do as the man of the house. So I stay busy.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers could get a break*












> _The Cavaliers are 15-16 without Larry Hughes and are in danger of another slide._
> 
> *Cavaliers could get a break*
> *Hughes is hopeful finger can heal in time for playoffs*
> 
> Saturday, March 04, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Cavaliers are in the midst of another slump, and they are starting to lose their grip on the fourth seed in the upcoming playoffs.
> 
> It is not a coincidence that some Cavs' problems relate to Larry Hughes' injury that has sidelined him since Dec. 31 against Detroit.
> 
> The Cavs are 15-16 without Hughes. He had a second surgery on his right middle finger fracture last month. Hughes' first surgery Jan. 6 was expected to sideline him for six to eight weeks.
> 
> However, Hughes expects to return before the postseason begins April 22.
> 
> "That's my goal," said Hughes, averaging 16.2 points per game. "After these next two weeks, I'll have a better understanding of where I am. If everything goes the way we plan, I can get back to work."
> 
> Hughes had similar thoughts about returning following the first surgery, but additional bone grafting was needed and one of three screws inserted during the first surgery was tightened.
> 
> "I was optimistic before, but there's been a better approach to the situation this time as far as letting it rest and not starting rehab too soon and just taking my time with it," Hughes said.
> 
> The time for Hughes' return could not come soon enough, but coach Mike Brown will remain patient and use guards Flip Murray and Sasha Pavlovic until Hughes comes back.
> 
> "I'd love to have Larry come back as soon as possible, but if you start thinking about that and start hoping and it doesn't happen, it can be a blow to your team psychologically," Brown said. "You hope for Larry Hughes that he heals the right way. As a coach, I can't sit back and just wait for Larry to come back because we have to focus on winning, no matter who's in the lineup."
> 
> Hughes' return to the lineup will involve adjustments. He will have to get reacquainted with his teammates and he'll need time to develop his conditioning. Joining the team before the playoffs would be a bonus, but it's not critical.
> 
> "Larry knows his body, and he's been to the playoffs last year and he has playoff experience," said Cavs forward Donyell Marshall. "Coming back before the playoffs might help get some jitters out of him, but if he has to wait at the end of the regular season, he has enough experience to make a smooth transition."
> 
> Hughes left the Washington Wizards to sign a $65 million, five-year free-agent deal with the Cavs last summer. Hughes, however, has suffered numerous injuries during his career. Last season, he broke his right thumb. He also injured his left wrist, sprained his right ankle and strained a right shoulder during a career that began in 1998. Hughes has not played a complete season since 1999-2000.
> 
> "Dealing with the injuries has been tough, but I find the positive out of everything that happens," Hughes said. "Last year, I came back from an injury and I was fresh for our stretch run into the playoffs. I'm thankful that it's not my ankle or my knees or anything like that where it can be chronic."


----------



## remy23

*Breaking Cavaliers News*

*BREAKING CAVALIERS NEWS:* Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes' fractured right long finger was examined Wednesday in Baltimore, Maryland by Dr. Thomas Graham, Chief of the Curtis National Hand Center and Cavaliers Head Team Physician Dr. Richard Parker. 

The examination confirmed the healing process is taking place as expected and desired thus far. The original recovery timeline issued on February 14th (Out 8 to 10 weeks) is still in place.

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

PRAISE THE LORD! :banana: 

That's what, early April? Boy do we need Larry back for that late stretch with all those road games.


----------



## remy23

On April 11th, that will have been 8 weeks. If he can't return on the 11th, you know Larry wants to play on the 16th on the road against the Wizards.


----------



## remy23

*Former teammate lauds Hughes' talent*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Former teammate lauds Hughes' talent*
> 
> Saturday, March 18, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Portland Trail Blazers guard Steve Blake and Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes played for the Washington Wizards last season.
> 
> The Wizards made the playoffs for the first time since the 1996-97 season. Hughes' talent helped the Wizards advance to the second round after defeating the Chicago Bulls in the opening round.
> 
> "Larry was a huge part of our team," Blake said. "He was one of our go-to guys. He always wanted to step up and make a big shot and he was always there to make a big defensive play. He always gets his hands on the ball. He's just an all-around talented player."
> 
> Hughes averaged 22.5 points per game in the first-round series. The Wizards defeated the Bulls in six games.
> 
> Hughes has been sidelined since Dec. 31 with an injury to his right middle finger. He has had two surgeries. Hughes expects to return in time for the playoffs. Blake said Hughes' return is vital to the Cavs' postseason success.
> 
> "Larry will be key," Blake said. "Whenever you can have someone like that added to the roster, it just makes your team that much better. He's one of the reasons why the Wizards made the playoffs and one of the reasons the Wizards made it to the second round. . . . I'm not sure how the chemistry will work when he comes back but you'd rather have him healthy than on the bench."
> 
> *Lake Show:*
> 
> The Cavs host the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday afternoon. In the first meeting, Kobe Bryant nailed jumpers on three consecutive possessions late in the fourth quarter. His final jumper, over two defenders, was the game winner.
> 
> "They're the same in regards to Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom," said Cavs assistant coach Mike Malone. "We did a very good job on Kobe until the last few minutes of the game. He took over and that's what he does. He's an assassin. . . . We had our chances in their first meeting and hopefully we can even it out at home."
> 
> *Single digit:*
> 
> The Portland Trail Blazers fell to a level Darius Miles never dreamed of. Portland led going into the fourth quarter against the New Jersey Nets on Wednesday. The Trail Blazers would go on to lose after scoring only five points in the fourth quarter.
> 
> "It was unbelievable," said the former Cavalier. "I've scored 30 points in a quarter by myself. Scoring five points in a quarter is like an elementary school game. We didn't move the ball like we did in the first half."


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

remy23 said:


> On April 11th, that will have been 8 weeks. If he can't return on the 11th, you know Larry wants to play on the 16th on the road against the Wizards.


I turn 21 on the 11th :banana: I hope he can return then.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/29/2006 | Finally, Hughes nearing return*












> *Finally, Hughes nearing return*
> *Guard cleared by doctors to practice, expects to be back before postseason*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* For months, all Larry Hughes got was bad news.
> 
> That is starting to change.
> 
> The finger injury that has dogged him since October finally is close to being healed, and his return appears to be in sight.
> 
> Hughes had another positive exam from Dr. Thomas Graham at Curtis National Hand Institute in Baltimore on Tuesday, where he had a second surgery on his right middle finger in February.
> 
> Staying realistic, the Cavs are sticking to their original timeline that would keep the guard out another two weeks at a minimum.
> 
> The always-optimistic Hughes has told his teammates that he hopes to be back by next week.
> 
> What is sure is that doctors cleared Hughes to take part in practice and, most importantly for the Cavs, he's on pace to play in games before the end of the regular season.
> 
> That will prepare him for the playoffs.
> 
> Hughes had his most recent surgery six weeks ago. He wore a cast for two weeks, then a brace for two more. For the last two weeks, he has been taking part in light conditioning and shooting drills.
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown, though, said he's not entertaining the thought Hughes will be back soon -- if at all.
> 
> “I don't want to get slammed like the last time,'' Brown said.
> 
> Hughes has missed 42 games with the injury.


----------



## remy23

*Brown patiently awaiting Hughes' return*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Brown patiently awaiting Hughes' return*
> 
> Wednesday, March 29, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Coach Mike Brown will not allow himself to think about a date for the return of starting shooting guard Larry Hughes.
> 
> Hughes, recovering from surgery to repair a broken bone in the middle finger of his right (shooting) hand, was examined on Tuesday by Dr. Thomas Graham, chief of the Curtis Hand Center in Baltimore, and Cavaliers team physician, Dr. Richard Parker.
> 
> The Cavaliers issued a statement that Hughes is progressing on schedule and has been cleared to gradually resume basketball-related activities -- shooting, dribbling, passing and catching.
> 
> Hughes, signed to a five-year, $60 million free-agent contract in August, originally underwent sugery in early January to repair the broken finger. A second surgery was required in mid-February.
> 
> "I am not going to think about Larry's return this time," Brown said, "because [after the first surgery] I got to thinking about him coming back and it turned out to be a mistake doing that.
> 
> "When he is ready to come back, he will come back."
> 
> The timeline for Hughes' return following the second surgery is eight to 10 weeks, meaning he will likely miss the remaining 12 regular-season games, but should be available for the playoffs.
> 
> He has not been cleared to resume regular practice.
> 
> The Cavaliers were 18-10 when Hughes was sidelined. They are 23-19 without him, having won nine of 12.
> 
> A Feb. 23 trade that brought Flip Murray from Seattle sparked the recent run. With Murray in the starting lineup, the Cavaliers are 9-5.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/31/2006*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Hughes to return*
> 
> Larry Hughes is expected to take part in a practice today for the first time since December. Doctors cleared him Tuesday to resume full workouts with his repaired right middle finger. Hughes could return to games in a week or so.
> 
> “Everything is healed, it is a matter of keeping the swelling down and getting ready to play,'' Hughes said. “I was cleared to do whatever my body can do, and it feels good.''
> 
> Hughes has missed 43 games with the injury; the Cavs have gone 24-19 without him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/31/2006*

Please oh Please....


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/31/2006*

wooooooooooooooooooooo whooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## futuristxen

This team could do some damage if Larry comes back in the form he was in last year and he, flip, and bron mesh in...a week.

Can you imagine? Bron, Flip, Larry? ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

> Larry Hughes is expected to take part in a practice today for the first time since December. Doctors cleared him Tuesday to resume full workouts with his repaired right middle finger. Hughes could return to games in a week or so.


www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/14226802.htm 

Man I can't WAIT to see Larry back, we were an offensive juggernaut with him out there. Now with Flip...damn.


----------



## remy23

*Breaking News!*



> *Cavaliers win eighth straight behind LeBron’s 35*
> 
> And it appears the Cavaliers could get starting shooting guard Larry Hughes back in time for Tuesday's game against Philadelphia. Even though coach Mike Brown downplayed talk he could return this week from a broken right middle finger, James was more confident.
> 
> "He's probably going to play Tuesday," James said. "To play at the level we're playing and to get Larry back, wow. That's all I can say about that."


I guess it means soon we’ll witness The Second Coming of Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: 

Man if Larry comes back on Tues the Q will go nuts


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/03/2006 | Hughes eyes early comeback*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Hughes eyes early comeback*
> *Fast progress makes Tuesday return a likely scenario for Cavs guard*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CHARLOTTE, N.C. -* One of Larry Hughes' favorite teams to play is the Philadelphia 76ers. So who better to make his return against?
> 
> Officially, the Cavaliers continue to be non-committal when it comes to Hughes' status, but he is planning on making a go of it Tuesday when the Cavs host one of his former teams, the 76ers. He had a season-high 37 points vs. the Sixers in November.
> 
> “I think it is up to me,'' Hughes said before the Cavs took on the Charlotte Bobcats Sunday. “I'm hoping that will be the day.''
> 
> Hughes has missed 45 games in the past three months while dealing with a complicated broken right middle finger which took two surgeries to fix. He was cleared to practice last week and the finger has responded well in workouts.
> 
> The incentive for him to get back is three-fold.
> 
> One, he wants to get as much time in to get back into top shape and have the team at its best heading into the playoffs in three weeks.
> 
> Two, the Cavs plan to experiment playing him, Flip Murray and LeBron James together for stretches on the court and the more time they can get the better the results and feedback will be.
> 
> Three, he wouldn't mind helping the Cavs reach 47 victories, which is a golden nugget for him. Hughes' contract guaranteed him $10.3 million this season but, according to team insiders, included a bonus of nearly $2 million if the Cavs get 47 wins.
> 
> Cavs general manager Danny Ferry tied the bonuses in his free-agent contracts last summer to overall team performance so him missing all this time didn't affect his ability to reach them.
> 
> Donyell Marshall is also close to a nice incentive bonus if the Cavs reach 46 wins, and is due another if the Cavs win a round in the playoffs. His base salary this season is $4.6 million.
> 
> Damon Jones and Zydrunas Ilgauskas, the other free agents signed last summer, don't have such incentives, termed “unlikely bonuses'' in their deals.
> 
> Hughes' minutes will be limited once he returns.
> 
> He'll likely come off the bench as coach Mike Brown slowly works him back into the lineup while he gets his conditioning back.
> 
> The original timetable for his return after his second surgery didn't call for him to be back until next week at the earliest as the team took a very cautious approach.
> 
> But Hughes had positive workouts on Friday, Saturday and in a two-on-two drill Sunday morning and will rest up today before donning the uniform for the first time since Dec. 31.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/03/2006 | Hughes eyes early comeback*

thats awsome. I hope they dont rush him like the suns did for amare. 

We just give him a few minutes tomorrow and then gradually give him more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/03/2006 | Hughes eyes early comeback*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> thats awsome. I hope they dont rush him like the suns did for amare.
> 
> We just give him a few minutes tomorrow and then gradually give him more


You would think since it's just his finger, the additional healing time was just a precaution. This post here from RCF breaks it down:
http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=3300&page=1


_I have to be careful here.....but let me try to ease some of your concerns.
If my memory serves, the key part to the second surgery was the tightening of 1 of the 3 screws which had loosened. I remember hearing that since they were in there to tighten the screw that they were going to do "additional bone grafting". I took that to mean that there might have been some areas of the break they were going to fill in. If that was the case then significant, or at the least, some of the healing of the "break" had already taken place over the weeks between surgeries. I don't believe it was re-broken to the point of where they were starting over. "Additional bone grafting" is done to stimulate additonal healing and to support the bones by filling in any remaining gaps or diviots between two bones. It's often compared to "fertilizer" and the sole purpose is to stimulate the bone to heal and speed up the process. Bone is crushed into a powder and placed around the fracture....the chemicals in the bone stimulate the bone to heal. After the bone is ground, cells survive and grow new bone after the transfer....whether it was from his body or someone elses. 
So I think a big part of the reason the timetable was still 8-10 weeks after the 2nd surgery was simply caution. There is no doubt in my mind that they have been assured, re-assured, and assured one more time by doctors that he is ready. If there was less risk involved by having him wait 1-2 more weeks, he'd be waiting another 1-2 more weeks. They have too much invested and they are playing too well for him to be rushed back. I'm not saying he can't be re-injured, I just think there is no more chance now than later. 
He's been acitvated....so there is no doubt in my mind that he's ready._


----------



## remy23

*Welcome back*












> _Larry Hughes scored 10 points in his return to the lineup after surgery to repair a broken bone in his ring finger on his shooting hand._
> 
> *Welcome back*
> *Cavs pound 76ers in Hughes’ return*
> 
> Wednesday, April 05, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The sight of Larry Hughes' return to the court produced a grin on the face of LeBron James as wide as a Cheshire cat.
> 
> "I couldn't really believe it," said James, about Hughes' return. "It was hard for me to adjust when I saw Larry back on the court. . . . What Larry brings to our team is awesome. He's going to keep getting better in every game."
> 
> Hughes made his return on Tuesday night in a near laugher against the Philadelphia 76ers as the Cavs coasted to an easy 124-91 victory at The Q.
> 
> Hughes, the team's second leading scorer when he was injured, had not played since Dec. 31 because of a right middle finger fracture.
> 
> Hughes scored 10 points (3-of-8 from the field) and had three assists in a little over 19 minutes. Hughes is happy to get in on the fun.
> 
> "It felt good just to be out there," Hughes said.
> 
> "The team is winning and playing good basketball. We're feeling good about ourselves. We have that swagger. We feel no one can beat us unless we make a lot of mistakes or beat ourselves. The way we've been playing lately, we've earned [that confidence]."
> 
> The Cavs set season highs in points scored, points after three quarters (99), points in a half (69) and margin of victory (33) against the 76ers (34-39). The Cavs tied a season-high for points in a quarter with 39 in the second and their 56.6 percent field-goal percentage is their second highest this season.
> 
> They also outrebounded the 76ers, 50-27, and dominated scoring in the paint (56-22).
> 
> The Cavs (45-29) extended their winning streak to nine games as they dominated the slumping 76ers, who are barely holding onto the eighth and final playoff spot. The Chicago Bulls trail the 76ers by a half-game. This was all done without center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who left the game with a left ankle sprain. Ilgauskas came down on the foot of Sam Dalembert with 9:31 left in the first quarter. The X-rays were negative and Ilgauskas, who left the court on his own power, is doubtful for tonight's game at the New York Knicks.
> 
> Anderson Varejao was a solid replacement for Ilgauskas. Varejao had 11 points and 14 rebounds for his first-career double double.
> 
> Dominating without Ilgauskas is just another sign of the Cavs' recent surge. James, who finished with 37 points and seven assists, said the Cavs are becoming a "great team."
> 
> "I've always said that we were a good team and when we become a great team, we'll show [everyone]," James said. "It's getting down to us becoming a great team, and it's coming at the right time. We feel we can beat anybody in this league at home and on the road."
> 
> The Cavs beat the 76ers early behind easy baskets, wide-open jump shots and pure hustle inside the paint. The Cavs led by 19 at the half behind 60.9 percent shooting.
> 
> "In the first quarter, we were scoring and we missed a couple of shots and they continued to make shots," 76ers coach Mo Cheeks said. "Obviously our defense was bad, but they spread the floor with the shooters they have and they put the ball in LeBron James' hands and it makes it hard to defend."
> 
> The Cavs continued to give the 76ers problems in the second half as they led by 26 points in the third. Thanks to the rout, Hughes was able to get valuable time. His 12 fourth-quarter minutes were helpful in finding his groove.
> 
> "Getting those minutes late helped me," Hughes said. "The team played great and the fact that we could go up and down the court without many breaks was good for me."


----------



## remy23

*Hughes a King for a day*












> *Hughes a King for a day*
> *James-less Cavs get by Knicks*
> 
> Friday, April 14, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporte*
> 
> The Cavaliers would appear to be a team void of regu lar-season goals.
> 
> They've clinched a spot in the playoffs and they've clinched the home-court advantage for the first round.
> 
> Forward Donyell Marshall says he's got one more goal in mind.
> 
> "I want 50 victories," he said. "I don't want 50 for myself, but for LeBron [James].
> 
> "If we get to 50, it could be the magical number that gets him the MVP award."
> 
> Winning 50 remains a possibility. Playing without James, who sat out with a sprained left ankle, the Cavaliers (48-31) defeated the New York Knicks (22-56) on Thursday night at The Q, 91-87.
> 
> To hit 50, the Cavaliers must win two of their last three.
> 
> The victory was the first over the Knicks in the finale of the three-game series.
> 
> Larry Hughes, starting in place of James, had a near triple double -- 26 points, 13 rebounds, six assists.
> 
> Marshall and Zydrunas Ilgauskas each had 17 points for the Cavaliers, who trailed by 13 midway in the third quarter. They are 4-2 in the six games James has missed since joining the team three years ago.
> 
> e. The franchise has not had 50-plus wins since 1992-93 -- 54-28.
> 
> "Winning 50 games would be a nice measure of what you have done over an 82-game schedule," said guard Damon Jones, who played on the Miami Heat team that went 59-23 last season.
> 
> "It does nothing as far as the playoffs are concerned, but as far as putting this team together to win 50 of 82 games would be something special."
> 
> Cavaliers first-year coach Mike Brown said he can take or leave a 50-victory season.
> 
> "If we get there," he said, "it would be great, but it's not a focal point . . . not a live or die situation."
> 
> Brown paused. "New coach, new team, Larry [Hughes] out much of the year," he said. "It would be a great accomplishment."
> 
> Hughes started his first game since Dec. 31, when he went out with a fractured middle right finger. He returned on April 4 after two surgeries and made his first start in six games since the comeback.
> 
> "Larry has played some good basketball at times since coming back," Brown said, "and at other times he looks like he's still getting his feet wet."
> 
> In 20 minutes of the first half, it looked like the latter. Hughes missed 10 of 12 shots from the field, but did contribute seven rebounds and six assists. The Cavaliers led, 41-37.
> 
> Marshall's 13 points at the half - nine coming from 3-point range - offset Robinson's 21-point blitz. With much of the attention directed to Jamal Crawford, who averaged 31.5 points in the first two games of the series, Robinson went off.
> 
> He's a 5-9, 180-pound rookie from Washington who took advantage of the Cavaliers forgetting about him. The 21 points in 21 minutes were nearly 13 points above his 8.2 average.
> 
> New York coach Larry Brown left the game late in the third quarter, departing to the team's locker room. A Knicks spokesman said Brown became ill.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/15/2006 | Hughes getting into his rhythm*












> *Hughes getting into his rhythm*
> *Brown will give guard time to find consistency*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Most of Larry Hughes' communication is non-verbal, most of which comes in the form of his signature wry smiles.
> 
> Sometimes they mean he's happy. Sometimes they mean he can't believe an official's call. Sometimes they mean he's frustrated.
> 
> This week, there were more of the frustration smirks as he creaked with rust. Hughes regressed in Oklahoma City and Detroit and in the first half against the New York Knicks at home Thursday after showing continued improvement in his first three games back from his finger injury.
> 
> In those 2 ½ games, he made just 4-of-28 shots and looked far from being the type of contributor the Cavaliers longed for during the frigid winter months.
> 
> Then came the turnabout in his second-half performance against the Knicks. Playing mostly at point guard, Hughes made 8-of-12 shots and led the Cavs to a 91-87 comeback win. He finished one of his best games of the season with 26 points, tied his career high with 13 rebounds, and added six assists and two steals.
> 
> "He just needs time to get his rhythm down,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. "I was excited to see him sticking his nose back in there with some big bodies and getting some rebounds.''
> 
> Brown is scaling back on his key players' minutes as the Cavs wade through their statistically meaningless final three games -- starting against potential first-round playoff opponent the Washington Wizards on Sunday. But Brown intends to give Hughes lots of court time in the hopes that he can find consistency.
> 
> "I told myself to keep fighting, keep playing with a smile on my face,'' Hughes said. "I can't be the player I want to be because of the circumstances. I feel like I'm getting better.''
> 
> Hughes has a way to go physically and confidence-wise. He admitted he didn't want to be on the floor on offense when the Cavs were getting down to the nitty-gritty last Saturday with the New Jersey Nets after he missed a potential game-winning shot in New York three days earlier.
> 
> His offensive struggles, especially his feel on close shots in traffic, have flustered him. He's still re-learning to use his dominant right hand that sat dormant and healing for 3 ½ months.
> 
> "It's just a process for me,'' Hughes said. "The main thing is not to go out and press, to not go for the home run. Base-hit my way into the postseason.''
> 
> Settling for base hits might be a challenge for a guy accustomed to being aggressive and looking to make plays in the open floor, especially against his former team Sunday. But his search for something to build on and rally from might have played out in his worst and best halves against the Knicks.
> 
> "I'm just trying to play within the flow of the game,'' he said. "If I catch a rhythm, catch a flow, I'll ride it out. If not, I'll do everything else. I'll just play defense and get rebounds and get my teammates involved.''


----------



## remy23

*Hughes not happy despite huge half*












> *Hughes not happy despite huge half*
> 
> Saturday, April 15, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Larry Hughes is not easily impressed.
> 
> "I'm not even close to where I want to be," said Hughes, who had 26 points, 13 rebounds, six assists, two steals and two blocked shots in 40 minutes of Thursday night's 91-87 victory over New York at The Q.
> 
> Hughes started in place of LeBron James, who sat out with a sprained left ankle. It was Hughes' first start in six games since returning after missing 45 with broken right middle finger.
> 
> Hughes erupted for 20 second-half points after missing several dunks and wide open jumpers in the first half, when he was 2-of-12 from the floor.
> 
> "I felt I got good shots, for the most part, in the first half," he said. "I just missed them.
> 
> "I can't be the player I want to be right now, but I feel I'm getting better. The main thing now is not to go out there, press and try for the home run."
> 
> With James out, Hughes was afforded more ball-handling opportunities - often using them to slash through the Knicks' defense on drives to the hoop or dump-offs to open teammates.
> 
> "Larry missed some shots in the first half," said coach Mike Brown, "but he stayed aggressive. He attacked, attacked, attacked rather than casting up shot after shot."
> 
> The Cavaliers, in Washington to face the Wizards on Sunday, did not practice Friday. The club did not issue an update on James. Barring a setback, he's expected to be back in the starting lineup.
> 
> Brown has not indicated whether, and when, Hughes will regain the starting shooting guard spot held by Flip Murray.
> 
> The Cavaliers are 16-7 when Murray starts; they were 18-10 with Hughes starting before he was injured in late December.


----------



## remy23

*Hughes wanted Washington*












> *Hughes wanted Washington*
> 
> Thursday, April 20, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Larry Hughes hardly could contain his smile when he heard the news that the Cavaliers will face the Washington Wizards in the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> "Going against those guys in a meaningful game fresh from leaving them as a free agent is hard to beat," Hughes said. "I'm looking forward to the series."
> 
> Game 1 of the best-of-seven (2-3-2 format) series will begin at 3 p.m. on Saturday at The Q. Game 2, also at The Q, will be played on Tuesday.
> 
> Hughes will go against his former team. Hughes spent three years with the Wizards, and he guided them to the playoffs last season, when he averaged 20.7 points per game.
> 
> The Wizards defeated the Chicago Bulls in the first round last season, thanks to Hughes, who averaged 22.5 points and 6.8 rebounds in the series that lasted six games.
> 
> The victory advanced the Wizards to the second round for the first time in 23 years.
> 
> Despite the success with the Wizards, Hughes decided to leave and sign a five-year, $65 million deal free-agent deal with the Cavs last summer.
> 
> Donyell Marshall said he understands Hughes' excitement in going against his former team.
> 
> "It's not too many times you'll leave a team and go against your former team in the first round of the playoffs," Marshall said. "He's going against his old team, and he wants to make a statement that he was a valuable asset that's no longer there."
> 
> Hughes, however, will not be alone in his excitement. Marshall considered signing with the Wizards as a free agent, but he decided to follow Hughes.
> 
> "The Cavs and the Wizards were the final two teams in my decision this summer," Marshall said. "It was funny because I told Larry that my decision was based on wherever he was going. Now we're here."
> 
> Although the Wizards beat the Cavs in three out of four regular-season games, Marshall expects a close and exciting series.
> 
> "They're very confident because they got the edge over us during the regular season," Marshall said. "Obviously they're going in with a lot of confidence but we have home-court advantage. We match up well. We both like to run the break, and we both have scorers. It's going to be a great series. One of the best if not the best [first-round series]."
> 
> *Takeway:*
> 
> After further review, the NBA decided to take away one of LeBron James' assists during the April 1 game against the Miami Heat, which means he did not finish with a triple double. In that game, James originally finished with 47 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists. But after reviewing the game, the league instead credited Sasha Pavlovic with the assist and James finished with nine. James now has nine career triple doubles and five this season.


----------



## remy23

*Hughes Wins Inaugural Austin Carr Good Guy Award*












> *Hughes Wins Inaugural Austin Carr Good Guy Award*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, May 2nd -* Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes has been named the first recipient of the Austin Carr Good Guy Award, presented by the local chapter of the Pro Basketball Writers Association (PBWA).
> 
> The award, named after Cavaliers legend Austin Carr, is designed to recognize the Cavaliers player who is cooperative and understanding of the media, the community and the public. Carr, who played nine seasons with the Cavaliers, was the number one pick of the 1971 NBA Draft by Cleveland and was selected by 32 members of the media in Northeast Ohio to the Cavaliers’ All-Time Starting Five during the Cavaliers 30th anniversary season of 1999-2000. He is now a television analyst for the Cavaliers Television Network and the team’s Director of Community and Business Development. The award, which will be presented annually, was voted upon by the local writers in Cleveland’s chapter of the Pro Basketball Writers Association.
> 
> Along with his mother, Vanessa, Hughes established “The Larry Hughes Foundation”, which is dedicated to educating the public about organ donation. During the 2005-06 season, his foundation donated $100,000 to the American Red Cross in his hometown of St. Louis for the Hurricane Katrina Relief efforts and donated 14 new televisions to the families at New Life Community in Cleveland.
> 
> Hughes, who signed with the Cavaliers on August 2, 2005, played in 36 games this season and averaged 15.5 points, 4.5 rebounds and 3.6 assists in 35.6 minutes per game. In eight seasons in the NBA, the veteran guard has career averages of 15.2 points, 4.7 rebounds and 3.3 assists in 480 games.


----------



## remy23

*Hughes' Younger Brother Passes Away*












> *Hughes' Younger Brother Passes Away*
> 
> *May 11, 2006*
> 
> _Press Release -_ Cavaliers' guard Larry Hughes' younger brother, Justin Hughes, passed away earlier today. Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry issued the following statement in relation to this.
> 
> "Our thoughts and prayers are with Vanessa, Carrie, Larry and the entire Hughes family during this very difficult time. Justin Hughes touched all of us in a special way with his resilient life. Life sometimes helps put the proper perspective on basketball, and this is one of those occasions. Now is a time for Larry to be with his family as they deal with the loss of Justin. The timetable for Larry's return to the Cavaliers has not been determined. The Cavaliers would like to encourage donations to The Larry Hughes Family Foundation as they continue their support of donors and recipients of organ transplants."


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Hughes' Younger Brother Passes Away*

 Thoughts are with the Hughes family!!


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Hughes' Younger Brother Passes Away*

Well, any criticism of Hughe's game needs to come in context of what he's going/gone through. 

Hearts and prayers to the Hughes family


----------



## hendrix2430

rip


----------



## futuristxen

Holy crap. That's devestating. Larry and his brother were really close. The whole reason he left school early was for Justin. That's so sad.


----------



## Saint Baller

Wow this is shocking news.

RIP Justin


----------



## DTigre

I just heard on the radio R.I.P., wonder if he's goin to play Saturday?


----------



## futuristxen

DTigre said:


> I just heard on the radio R.I.P., wonder if he's goin to play Saturday?


I doubt it. If he died today, Saturday is only two days away, and they have to do the whole funural and everything. That would probably be on Saturday? I can't even imagine Larry being able to go.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Playing the game should be the last thing on his mind. Family first always.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

My condolences to Larry, the Hughes' family and Larry's Cavs Family.

This is so very sad. I can just imagine how hurt and devastated Larry is. Even I, living in LA knew how close he was to his brother and that he joined the NBA to afford healthcare for his brother; everyone around Larry seemed to truly care for Justin.

Maybe the team can rally and win one for Justin. This is just too sad.

Again ... my condolences.


----------



## girllovesthegame

This is really sad. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 05/12/2006 | Hughes out due to death of brother*












> *Hughes out due to death of brother*
> *Cavaliers guard leaves to be with family. Date of return uncertain*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The Cavaliers are fighting for their playoff lives, but that was reduced to a cheap metaphor for real life and death Thursday.
> 
> Larry Hughes' 20-year-old brother, Justin, passed away unexpectedly early Thursday. He had been battling complications from a 1997 heart transplant for the last several months.
> 
> Hughes left the team to fly to St. Louis to be with his family. The guard's status for Saturday's Game 3 of the Cavs' second-round playoff series with the Detroit Pistons, as well as Game 4 on Monday, is uncertain.
> 
> "Larry needs to be with his family and there's no timetable,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. "We're not going to assume anything, we're going give him time.''
> 
> In the past, Hughes said his brother never wanted him to miss any games due to his illness, and sometimes his family wouldn't tell him when Justin was ill to avoid disrupting him during the season.
> 
> The family was in the process of making funeral plans Thursday.
> 
> "My prayers from my family go out to his family,'' LeBron James said after the team's film session at Quicken Loans Arena. "I look at Larry as a brother and for Justin to pass away during a time like this, it is very hard to focus right now.''
> 
> Justin Hughes was born with a heart defect, and when he was 12, he went into cardiac arrest. Less than a week later, on January 2, 1997, he received a transplant from a 16-year-old girl, who died in a car accident. It was a long and difficult recovery, and Justin sustained some brain damage following the surgery.
> 
> A year later, Larry Hughes turned pro after his freshman season at Saint Louis University, in large part because his family needed money to pay for Justin's care. He was drafted in the first round by the Philadelphia 76ers at the NBA Draft in Vancouver, with Justin at his side. Two years later, he launched the Larry Hughes Family Foundation to help families of organ donors.
> 
> Justin became a favorite of Hughes' teammates on his various teams over his career, including his current Cavs teammates. Many showed concern in December, when Hughes skipped a practice to fly back to St. Louis to see his brother in the hospital. His body was rejecting his heart at the time, a recurring issue over the last several years that also resulted in a scare last summer.
> 
> "Life sometimes helps put the proper perspective on basketball and this is one of the those occasions,'' Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry said. "The Cavaliers would like to encourage donations to the Larry Hughes Family Foundation.''
> 
> The foundation's address is 1021 South Big Bend Blvd., St. Louis, Mo., 63117.


----------



## Banjoriddim

This must be hard for the family, my compassion. I hope Larry can get back on track


----------



## MavsChamp

Just heard about the news, and thought I might drop in to say sorry.

This must be really hard for Hughes, esepcially since his brother was the motivation behind him entering the draft initially.

This is also hard for the fans because Hughes is a consistent performer on CLE. With him out, the road in the playoffs may be cut short.

My condolences...


----------



## anorexorcist

it's a sad story indeed. as a bulls fan i wanted to drop by and express my condolences to larry and his family. RIP Justin.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 10/16/2006 | Better play easy to point to*












> *Better play easy to point to*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Larry Hughes spent the offseason working on his English.
> 
> No, not the spoken word, the art of it. The delicate spin and touch put on a ball around the basket, the definition of touch. In short, he re-learned how to make a layup.
> 
> During workouts in Chicago during the summer, Hughes, a Cavaliers' guard, would spend about 45 minutes a day just working on layups and short shots. Not exactly higher learning for an NBA player, but something that was much needed.
> 
> Coming back from trauma to the middle finger on his right hand, Hughes had almost no feel at the end of last season. He routinely missed layups in the Cavaliers' stretch run, raising concerns about his future because his ability to drive and to finish was one of his best qualities.
> 
> In training camp and three preseason games, Hughes has shown strong signs of recovery. Not only has he been able to be active defensively and in handling the ball with his much healthier hand, but also his touch on short shots and mid-range jumpers has been flourishing.
> 
> Hughes is averaging 11.7 points in 20 minutes per game in the preseason. The more telling number is his 56 percent shooting percentage, which is stocked with strong layups in traffic and jumpers from 18-to-20 feet.
> 
> "The difference is pretty obvious,'' Hughes said. "I'm able to follow through, I'm able to get the ball on my fingertips. You can do a lot more when you can actually hold onto the ball with your dominant hand.''
> 
> When Hughes reported for camp two weeks ago, the revelation that he still couldn't make a fist with his right hand due to continued swelling and scar tissue on his twice-operated-on middle finger was a concern. So was the prognosis from doctors that it might never return to 100 percent.Or that it might not be until February before his hand is healed.
> 
> Hughes insisted that the condition of his finger would enable him to return to the sort of player whom he was two years ago, when he averaged 22 points and earned a $70 million contract from the Cavs. The early returns indicate that he might be right.
> 
> "He's had a tremendous camp so far,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. "He worked his tail off in the summertime. At the end of last season, it was tough because he came back after missing 40-some games, and he was two or three steps behind. He's more comfortable now, and it is showing.''
> 
> The finger still limits him in some ways; it might for the rest of his career.
> 
> It still aches after games or workouts, and the Cavs trainers are keeping a close eye on it. If his play in the early going continues to hold true, Hughes is predicting a big season.
> 
> "I feel a lot more comfortable, a lot more healthy,'' Hughes said. "I always said that people really didn't see the true me play last year.''


----------



## Pioneer10

> *LEVELAND - *Are you ready for another basketball season? Are you ready for games coming down to the last shot? For LeBron James coming down with the final rebound? For red confetti coming down from the ceiling at Quicken Loans Arena?
> 
> Are you ready for more games where your heart throbs, your throat rasps and your hands are raw from clapping?
> 
> Are you ready for this: Cavaliers 97, Washington Wizards 94?
> 
> One down, 81 more to go in what should be one of the most memorable seasons in Cavs' history.
> 
> Especially if they get more games like this from Larry Hughes.
> 
> Yes, Larry Hughes.
> 
> That's not to diminish James. He made his usual deposits: 26 points, 10 rebounds, five assists and two blocked shots. But it can't be all LeBron, all the time for the Cavaliers. Not if they truly want to contend for an Eastern Conference title.
> 
> That's why it was great to hear this chant from the sellout crowd of 20,562: _Lar-ree_.
> 
> There it was in the middle of the third quarter of the opening game of the season: _Lar-ree,_ Lar-ree.
> 
> Not _M-V-P, M-V-P, _the homage paid by fans at some point in every home game to James.
> 
> Not _Zee_, which is heard sometimes for Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> It was _Lar-ree, Lar-ree_.
> 
> The hard-core fans started; the rest picked it up. They sensed something special was happening, something that can make a real impact on this season.
> 
> This is the Larry Hughes who averaged 22 points for these same Wizards two years ago, the Larry Hughes who convinced the Cavs to give him a maximum five-year, $60 million contract in the summer of 2005.
> 
> This is the Larry Hughes whose nickname is Smooth, the Larry Hughes who can be Scottie Pippen to the Cavaliers' No. 23.
> 
> This is the Larry Hughes who can handle the ball well enough to play point guard, but score enough at shooting guard to take some of the offensive weight off the shoulders of James.
> 
> This is the Larry Hughes whose twice-surgically repaired right middle finger is finally pain free.
> 
> The Larry Hughes whose heart is finally at rest, as he's recovered from the death of his brother last spring.
> 
> That Larry Hughes shot only 32 percent in the playoffs, and missed four games of the seven games in the semifinals against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> His body was there for the other three games, but his mind and soul were somewhere else.
> 
> This Larry Hughes spent the summer practicing his jump shot, especially concentrating on getting the ball up on his finger tips when releasing it.
> 
> Sounds easy, unless your right middle finger is broken.
> 
> A strong case can be made that your thumb and middle finger are crucial to being able to shoot the ball correctly.
> 
> Not once last season did he play a game like this.
> 
> Give him 27 points.
> 
> Give him 11-of-15 shooting, 3-of-4 from the 3-point line.
> 
> Give him -- the slim 6-foot-5, 185-pounder who truly is stronger and grittier than he looks -- nine rebounds,
> 
> Give him five assists. Give him the defensive player of the game award, after holding Wizards star Gilbert Arenas to a frustrating seven points, 2-of-12 from the field.
> 
> This is the same Arenas who averaged 34 points against the Cavs in the playoffs last spring.
> 
> Give him a stat-stuffer of a night, putting numbers in all the good categories.
> 
> And yes, give him a stuff, too.
> 
> Make it a stuff for two, as in two points with 1:30 left in the game.
> 
> The Cavs were behind 93-91. Then Hughes broke to the basket, caught a pass and slammed it home to tie the score.
> 
> That seemed to steady the Cavs, who were suddenly shaky, especially at the foul line, where they were 15-of-30.
> 
> They also threw the ball away 17 times, which became 21 points for the Wizards.
> 
> This game could easily have been lost had James not had help, and the Cavs were relieved to see that Hughes was there to supply it.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15908872.htm


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

His wikipedia page linked me here. Is that fractured finger still messing him up?


----------

